# Lets see them fish!



## youngbuckohio

Went out and did some fishing this weekend and kept 37 keeper gills all bigger than a pepsi can as you can see. Probably kept 1 per 20-25 that we threw back! It was an amazing day out on the water. Anyone else catching any good sized panfish?


----------



## PARK92

i fished a marina on saturday and caught probably 20 dink gills and crappies. fished for 4 hours with peices of nightcrawler and minnows. my buddy caught a few crappies jigging the dock poles. sorry no pics to share....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

it's in my avatar. 12 1/2 inch black crappie. otherwise, been catching gills too.


----------



## huntindoggie22

15 in. crappie from mosquito this past Saturday.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer

Damn you must have had some fish ohios there what lake were you fishing at...what was the biggest fish length


----------



## Ginacbird

Sent my husband to Mosquito lake for his birthday. There was lots of celebrating! He lost a few when he discovered there was a hole in his fish creel, but he made it home with these tasty ones


----------



## youngbuckohio

I was fishing at a secret spot . But yes we did have several fish ohio gills in there. Biggest I beleive was around 11 inches or so. That was the first time that I ever had the lead head of a hair jig fall off of the hook from catching so many fish along with the hair materials falling off. It was a great day had a few that were well over a pound also!


----------



## chaunc

[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0590_zps51c5e27a.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0581_zps6c66d1c9.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0594_zpse7424d6c.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Big Joshy

Awesome fish Chaunc!

Heres a 14.5 inch from alum we got while prefishing for the crappie tournament last Thursday.


----------



## fishintechnician

I got this guy while fishin w my daughter at a central oh lake this past week, the bite has been great! plan on doin a gill trip here soon as they should be movin on there beds


----------



## Flathead King 06

chaunc said:


>


Fixing pictures


----------



## fishintechnician

All i can say is that I am very jealouse chaunc!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

man, crappie 10 inch or over feel MUCH better during the fight.


----------



## Scum_Frog

:bananalama:


jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> man, crappie 10 inch or over feel MUCH better during the fight.


So your saying, the bigger the fish....the better the fight will be???? LoL I love the observation here....LoL only messing with ya! :bananalama:


----------



## Lundfish

Here's a few that we got this past week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11

Wife' PB 14 & 3/4








My best of year 13"


----------



## Rasper

Both a little over 13"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Warmouth as well

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble

Landed 11 nice ones the other day on minnows.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I caught this guy last Monday while bass fishing. I got him on a rapala subwalk. It went 13.75 inches.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun

[/url


----------



## Fishingisfun

nice big crappie


----------



## bubbster

Awesome pics guys!


----------

